# Kicker CVT 8's as dedicated mid-bass driver



## Stasiu (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm thoroughly impressed with these drivers for this application. I'm crossing them below 200Hz and in the well dampened door or my truck, I have yet to want more from them. I can run them without a HP crossover because the dampening on my doors cannot handle the resonance before these drivers bottom out or clip. Even with generous amounts of deadener on the inside and outside skin, the drivers easily rattle the doors beyond acceptable limits. These would be phenominal in some kick panels, which is very doable with the .30 cubic feet that they recommend for these sealed. They have 200 RMS on tap each from an Xtant 4004, and they compliment the Aura NS3/LPG NAFM combo well. I plan on running these high passed at 60 Hz, to blend with an IDQ 12. It's a night and day difference between the Dayton RS225's that they replaced. Granted they are actual subwoofers, which the Daytons are not. The Kickers are also easier to install due to a smaller cutout diameter and have a touch more clearence due to their shallower mounting depth.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

How high will they play? I'm looking for something that will play 1200hz and down and fit a factory 6x9 location in my front doors. The crossover frequency is because of the factory amp.


----------



## Stasiu (Nov 16, 2005)

These are subs, so I don't think there's any way you want to play them much above 200 - 300. They're rated to have a frequency responce of 25 - 350 hz. If you need to play thay high, you'll have to look at some traditional woofers.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah i saw that after i posted, probably just going to get the accessory Kicker upgrade speakers through Mopar.


----------

